# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Bài tập C đây:

## daiklinh688

tính tổng: 1+(1/x) +(1/x*x)+....+(1/x^n)

bạn nào giúp tớ với vấp wa" [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

